# Fear Stage at 10 months?



## aliciavp (Mar 14, 2014)

Hi all,

Thought I would seek some advice from some very experienced Viz owners. My Lazlo is now 10.5 months and is going through what appears to be a fear stage, to a point where we are lately referring to him as “moody boy”.

Recently, some noises have resulted in him going to his crate and hiding in there for hours, even passing up couch cuddle time with his humans (which he usually LOVES). 

Noises have been similar, the electric drill (which my partner used whilst installing some blinds), the blender & last night the bug spray. 

When he’s been moody, we normally take him to the park and he quickly forgets about it, but at 8pm last night I used the bug spray, and he retreated to his cave for the rest of the night. Is there anything I can do to help him overcome these fears? I tried leaving the can there for him to inspect but he wasn’t interested


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Every dog is different. I have one V who has a minor fear and one who has absolutely no fears.

Most of the "puppy" fears disappeared around 9-10 months. The only one that has remained is that she is afraid of flies in the house. When one comes in, our other V jumps and chases it around & tries to eat it. She cowers under my desk, on my lap or in another room - literally shaking. She usually forgets about it 30 minutes later. 

If she ends up in my lap I just hold her tight around her chest but don't say anything to her, it seems to help, kind of like a thunder shirt. 

Otherwise we really try to ignore the fear. There is no way we can reason with her to get her out of the state she is in, that's something she has to do herself.

A few years ago, our vet told us when we got a V that good training can help with some of the fears that V's develop. Truly, our V with no fears is better trained that the one with fears. I do wonder if there is a connection.


----------



## aliciavp (Mar 14, 2014)

Thanks for that Vizsla Baby. I think Lazlo has been a little sensitive with most things lately; but we have been talking about more obedience and possibly some agility training, that might help turn things around


----------

